# Bear Grylls Caught Hog in Alabama



## SELFBOW (Aug 19, 2009)

on Man vs Wild. You tube Vid in 4th post...


----------



## vol man (Aug 19, 2009)

Whoaaaa!!!   That was awesome!!

He took it down bare handed and killed it with a knife!!!


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 19, 2009)

thanx for the headsup BB ...... that was as you say .......intense !!

when he dove on that thang it was pretty cool !!!


----------



## vol man (Aug 19, 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZwRO54B8AFs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZwRO54B8AFs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## manok (Aug 19, 2009)

Just watched it.

That man's a trip.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## fishbait (Aug 19, 2009)

Like to see him do it with a 125# plus pig.


----------



## nx95240 (Aug 19, 2009)

just watch it my self.. hes alittle crazy


----------



## dbodkin (Aug 19, 2009)

Last episode he took out a reindeer.   What I always wonder is does he have a hunting license? How about big game tags...? He never tags it the game wardens should have a field day with him... hunting out of season, illegal game, no license, killing protected species...not properly reporting game........


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 20, 2009)

That was AWESOME!!!  Thanks for the post!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well he had some good eatin' that night!!!


----------



## fishtail (Aug 20, 2009)

Snares on hogs in Alabama?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2009)

Might as well had a collar on it. 

Bear is a joke. Everything he does is staged and usually within eyesight of a highway or houses.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3UpSlpvb1is&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3UpSlpvb1is&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gc6SRk9wtqE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gc6SRk9wtqE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## DrewDennis (Aug 20, 2009)

I think people are taking the show for more than what its meant to be. Its not a reality show. Its a show where he is demonstrating some of the skills needed to survive in different environments. Is some of it padded..sure it is. Just like every other show on tv. Including 98% of all hunting and fishing shows that are televised.


----------



## tgw925 (Aug 20, 2009)

You are right Drew


----------



## bladerunner55 (Aug 20, 2009)

hes crazy but i wanna see what he would have done with a 200+ boar hog with 4 inch cutters!


----------



## Mr7mag (Aug 20, 2009)

*Bear Grylls*

Les Stroud a.k.a Survivor Man. The real deal. No crew, just him and a couple of cameras.  Bear Grylls is joke, kind of like WWE wrestling. Kind of entertaining, but not real in any way!


----------



## siberian1 (Aug 20, 2009)

bladerunner55 said:


> hes crazy but i wanna see what he would have done with a 200+ boar hog with 4 inch cutters!




       Lots of guys on here try to be macho and say "Man I bet he couldnt handle a 250 lb boar with tusks..."  When in reality these macho guys chase the pig down with a pack of dogs and then have a bulldog hold the pig down while they stick it with a spear or shoot it with a 44 magnum.  Im all for hog hunting and Im glad you guys remove them but I dont see any difference in that and Bear grabbing a pig on a snare (be it small or large) and killing it....  Just my Two Cents...


----------



## Unclebuck99 (Aug 20, 2009)

siberian1 said:


> Lots of guys on here try to be macho and say "Man I bet he couldnt handle a 250 lb boar with tusks..."  When in reality these macho guys chase the pig down with a pack of dogs and then have a bulldog hold the pig down while they stick it with a spear or shoot it with a 44 magnum.  Im all for hog hunting and Im glad you guys remove them but I dont see any difference in that and Bear grabbing a pig on a snare (be it small or large) and killing it....  Just my Two Cents...



You are my new hero.  That is what I was exactly about to type...    On another note.  I bet you cats that are saying Bear is a fake and blah blah blah, would not do 99% of the stuff he has done on the show fake or not.  
Parachuting out of helecopters, eating elephant dung, rock climbing?  Les Stoud might be the real deal but his show is boring as a PBS special.  Bear is entertaining.


----------



## bladerunner55 (Aug 20, 2009)

i always expect to see a mcdonalds sign in the background or a days in sign for 69.99 a night in the background!


----------



## GlassEyeJones (Aug 20, 2009)

I watched the show last night.  He also picked up some deer crap and actually ATE IT!  That's more of a man that jumpin on a hog if you ask me - UGGG


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 20, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Might as well had a collar on it.
> 
> Bear is a joke. Everything he does is staged and usually within eyesight of a highway or houses.
> 
> ...


----------



## SwampMoss (Aug 20, 2009)

If I am not mistaken the hog was caught by some hog hunters with dogs and tied to the tree, anyway he still killed the hog.  I know alot of it staged but some of the stuff I wouldn't do.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 20, 2009)

I forget exactlly which one of these super survivor personalities I saw an episode of.  The show was filmed in an Altamaha river swamp and he about starved.  What's up with that?  The best part was when he burned the ground under where he was going to sleep, "to kill the ticks and chiggers".  Then he made his bed from spanish moss!


----------



## dbodkin (Aug 20, 2009)

I still say..

Where's a game warden when you need one....


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't care if the shows are staged or not. I enjoy watching both Man vs Wild and Survivor Man. At the beginning of and during Man vs Wild they show a disclaimer that Bear and his crew receive assistance. Even on the show last night Bear stated that he didn't catch anything in his snare and that he was provided with a hog. As far as the legality of it, I would think that he would have to get a nonresident license or some sort of permit to do what he does. I doubt the Discovery Channel would want to have to deal with the bad publicity of having to bail Bear out of jail every time they filmed a show.


----------



## dbodkin (Aug 20, 2009)

He didnt tag the reindeer


----------



## Scoot! (Aug 20, 2009)

He should take hog catching lessons from my wife.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 20, 2009)

For those of you that feel Les Stroud is the "real deal".
How many of you have killed a Rattlesnake, so dead that he didn't even move or rattle??
In the Altamaha Swamp scene, Les jumped in the air, cursed, picked up a rotten stick and with one or two whacks (yes the stick broke the first whack), instantly killed a 4 foot Rattlesnake and he didn't move or rattle.


And American Idol is real too!


----------



## bubdog (Aug 20, 2009)

I know a lot of people like to make fun of Bear Grylls, his show may be somewhat staged.  However, how many of the people poking fun of him are man enough to have said they served in the special forces for their country as he did?

BTW I loved the video.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 20, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> I forget exactlly which one of these super survivor personalities I saw an episode of.  The show was filmed in an Altamaha river swamp and he about starved.  What's up with that?  The best part was when he burned the ground under where he was going to sleep, "to kill the ticks and chiggers".  Then he made his bed from spanish moss!



Marty, that was Les Stroud.  I can put you in a boat and take you right to where he camped.  It's on Bullard Creek WMA.


----------



## Russ Toole (Aug 20, 2009)

I saw the episode last night.  The hog was trapped by a farmer and put in the snare for him to kill is what they said on the show.  But it was funny to watch him jump on it.  The same with the Reindeer, the locals caught it and tied it to a tree for him.  He said that in the show so hes not trying to fool anyone.

I enjoy watching the guy, he is a bad dude although he takes too many chances for someone that would be really trying to survive on their own.  Like running down mountains, sliding down water falls, etc.  if you were alone that would be a easy way to break a leg and be stuck.

But ive seen video of him flying a hang glider over mount everest, the dude is a stud.  If he didnt have the flair then he wouldnt get the ratings.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 20, 2009)

he's awesome...better than that guy who supposedly carried cameras around with him everywhere....Bear is awesome....


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 20, 2009)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> he's awesome...better than that guy who supposedly carried cameras around with him everywhere....Bear is awesome....



I still liked Les more. here was a debate...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=124119&highlight=


----------



## hog head (Aug 21, 2009)

What ever pigtied up for him no trouble with that littl;e pig  he a joke do it for real


----------



## J.D. Squire (Aug 21, 2009)

hog head said:


> What ever pigtied up for him no trouble with that littl;e pig  he a joke do it for real


----------



## hog head (Aug 21, 2009)

J.D. Squire said:


>



EXSQEEZE ME


----------



## jmanon (Aug 21, 2009)

DrewDennis said:


> Its a show where he is demonstrating some of the skills needed to survive in different environments.



Much of the stuff he demonstrates is really the exact opposite of what an ideal survival strategy would be.  For example, getting naked and swimming across a river in wintertime in order to retrieve a tarp is retarded.  So is building a homemade raft to head down some rapids towards a waterfall.  As would be all non-essential rock climbing.  Non-essential, off-road running also seems dumb -- why risk a sprained or broken ankle?  

Other high-risk things I've seen him do which make no sense in a survivial situation -- drinking urine, which is toxic; spelunking; jumping into underground bodies of water that he (allegedly) wasn't sure where they came out; building homemade bridges across rivers, ditches, and crevasses; swimming across an arctic river with the plan of jumping into some hot sulphur springs on the other side (unclear how he planned to dry off); swinging across ravines on vines; running into/through rather than away from a forest fire.  

If someone really got lost in the woods, it would be incredibly foolish to do many of the things he "demonstrates" on that show. 
That said, it makes for great TV.


----------



## gsubo (Aug 21, 2009)

I love watching Bear..ya have to weed through some of the nonsense but its entertaining and you can learn some things from the show.  But..I have also wondered about the legalities of what he does. I watched him catch and kill and cook an alligator for his tail on a show where he got dropped out of a plane in the snake and alligator infested bayous near New Orleans. It was crazy!  He ate a raw snake and all..


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 21, 2009)

J.D. Squire said:


>





hog head said:


> EXSQEEZE ME





Neat video.... but I don't get it.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 21, 2009)

i love hog hunting. part of the allure is if you don't make a clean kill, the pig may come after you. that being said, this guy is a joke!!!!! i'd be more impressed if the hog was not snared. please, anyone who thinks this guy is bad, or awesome or whatever, needs to stop watching saturday morning cartoons.


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 21, 2009)

308-MIKE said:


> i love hog hunting. part of the allure is if you don't make a clean kill, the pig may come after you. that being said, this guy is a joke!!!!! i'd be more impressed if the hog was not snared. please, anyone who thinks this guy is bad, or awesome or whatever, needs to stop watching saturday morning cartoons.



we are waitin on yo video too come out killa !!


----------



## TheSnail (Aug 21, 2009)

Bear IS the man. I cant even grasp how people could even consider the out of shape Canadian Les to be superior to Bear. Let me explain my opinion and correlate it to fact. Ok, so Les does not have a crew going with him, he runs his own cameras, and has to survive for 5days alone. Sounds better than Bear right? Wrong because… How many times in each show does he just sit there and complain? How many extra supplies does he get? How many times did he straight up fail in surviving and had the rescue team pick him up? Multiple episodes of “Survivor Man” show this. My Wife and I have renamed the show as “Endurance Man” rather than “Survivor Man”. Why? Because nearly all the episodes show him staying stationary, complaining about the conditions or not having eaten in 2-4days. He runs his own cameras right? Though on the other hand, he gets supplied with all kinds of tools and snacks. Just to name a few: The desert one, he had range rover to drive out into the desert until it ran out of gas. He was supplied with 10gallons of water and had all kinds of tools from the truck. What did Bear do when he was in the desert? He stayed moving, pee’d on his shirt and put it over his head to keep him cool. Caught a snake, skinned it, and then ate it. Pee’d  into the snake skin to use as a water bottle for later all while walking miles a day to safety. Les in the desert could not even start a fire without using gasoline from the range rover. It’s the desert how cant you start a fire with everything dry? He also did the same thing in Alaska with the snowmobile. And in the Washington one, he tried to use the RIFLE he was provided to waste several rounds in a failed attempt to start a fire. God forbid me mention him using all his FLAIRS to start a fire on the island episode. I literally can keep going on because in that episode, he is equipped with a salvage boat, rusted fishing hooks, a tank of gasoline (not surprising for his fire starting skills), an entire scuba suit with tank that could have used to go spear fishing. Instead he just sat in the boat for five days eating coconut and some small grubs. Not to mention that was basically his most “successful” episode. Then there is the plane wreck one where he just sits in the wreckage complaining and starving until he eventually calls in to be rescued after 4days. Then there is the Jungle one where like always stays in place, starves and complains about nor the situation or the effects the condensation has on his cameras. Anyway, I can go on and on about Les. Though how I see it is he make almost no effort to be found or survive for more than a week. He does not move, nor finds sufficient meals, and just complains. He is “Endurance Man” not “Survivor Man”. Give any of us here a one day lesson on how to use and maintain a camera in those situations. I think 95% of us would do a better job at surviving then Les. Bear on the hand is crazy and a survivor to the fullest and I know I cant or have the will to do 95% of the things he does. All in all, I watch both shows as it is very entertaining (Bear being >), but as far as a comparison between Man vs Wild vs Endurance Man, Bear is better than Les hands down. And even if I was an octopus having 8 hands (tentacles) down would be an understatement.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 21, 2009)

TheSnail said:


> Bear IS the man. I cant even grasp how people could even consider the out of shape Canadian Les to be superior to Bear. Let me explain my opinion and correlate it to fact. Ok, so Les does not have a crew going with him, he runs his own cameras, and has to survive for 5days alone. Sounds better than Bear right? Wrong because… How many times in each show does he just sit there and complain? How many extra supplies does he get? How many times did he straight up fail in surviving and had the rescue team pick him up? Multiple episodes of “Survivor Man” show this. My Wife and I have renamed the show as “Endurance Man” rather than “Survivor Man”. Why? Because nearly all the episodes show him staying stationary, complaining about the conditions or not having eaten in 2-4days. He runs his own cameras right? Though on the other hand, he gets supplied with all kinds of tools and snacks. Just to name a few: The desert one, he had range rover to drive out into the desert until it ran out of gas. He was supplied with 10gallons of water and had all kinds of tools from the truck. What did Bear do when he was in the desert? He stayed moving, pee’d on his shirt and put it over his head to keep him cool. Caught a snake, skinned it, and then ate it. Pee’d  into the snake skin to use as a water bottle for later all while walking miles a day to safety. Les in the desert could not even start a fire without using gasoline from the range rover. It’s the desert how cant you start a fire with everything dry? He also did the same thing in Alaska with the snowmobile. And in the Washington one, he tried to use the RIFLE he was provided to waste several rounds in a failed attempt to start a fire. God forbid me mention him using all his FLAIRS to start a fire on the island episode. I literally can keep going on because in that episode, he is equipped with a salvage boat, rusted fishing hooks, a tank of gasoline (not surprising for his fire starting skills), an entire scuba suit with tank that could have used to go spear fishing. Instead he just sat in the boat for five days eating coconut and some small grubs. Not to mention that was basically his most “successful” episode. Then there is the plane wreck one where he just sits in the wreckage complaining and starving until he eventually calls in to be rescued after 4days. Then there is the Jungle one where like always stays in place, starves and complains about nor the situation or the effects the condensation has on his cameras. Anyway, I can go on and on about Les. Though how I see it is he make almost no effort to be found or survive for more than a week. He does not move, nor finds sufficient meals, and just complains. He is “Endurance Man” not “Survivor Man”. Give any of us here a one day lesson on how to use and maintain a camera in those situations. I think 95% of us would do a better job at surviving then Les. Bear on the hand is crazy and a survivor to the fullest and I know I cant or have the will to do 95% of the things he does. All in all, I watch both shows as it is very entertaining (Bear being >), but as far as a comparison between Man vs Wild vs Endurance Man, Bear is better than Les hands down. And even if I was an octopus having 8 hands (tentacles) down would be an understatement.



ding ding ding....and we have a winner!good post


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2009)

If you like to watch TV, both are worth it, for the entertainment,  I reckon.


----------



## bladerunner55 (Aug 21, 2009)

dang snail why dont you just write a book!haha


----------



## TheSnail (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm sorry for writting a book. I do enjoy watching both shows, and I support both, even though sometimes Les is in the wrong. Either way, I am happy despite whatever Les does, I am entertained in having two shows to watch rather than one that I could relate to and admire. Despite I think Bear is better than Les, if I was to turn on the TV after Man vs Wild it would only be for Endurance Man. Thats unless there is a Man vs Wild re-run before


----------



## DCHunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I've always wondered why Les builds these little bitty fires and complains about the cold. But when he pans the camera around you see dead wood scattered all over the place that he could use.


----------



## dbodkin (Aug 22, 2009)

Survivor Man:
Last night’s episode in the Rockies he came upon a "deer" carcass.   Only problem was it was an Antelope doe... He tried to extract some brain but gave up... Bear would have gotten down into it and sucked the marrow out of every bone, Eaten the eyeballs and probably any other rotten organ.


----------



## nx95240 (Aug 26, 2009)

ON right NOW about to catch the hog..


----------



## bownutz (Aug 26, 2009)

who doesn't think this video was setup??


----------



## bubbafowler (Aug 28, 2009)

TheSnail said:


> Bear IS the man. I cant even grasp how people could even consider the out of shape Canadian Les to be superior to Bear. Let me explain my opinion and correlate it to fact. Ok, so Les does not have a crew going with him, he runs his own cameras, and has to survive for 5days alone. Sounds better than Bear right? Wrong because… How many times in each show does he just sit there and complain? How many extra supplies does he get? How many times did he straight up fail in surviving and had the rescue team pick him up? Multiple episodes of “Survivor Man” show this. My Wife and I have renamed the show as “Endurance Man” rather than “Survivor Man”. Why? Because nearly all the episodes show him staying stationary, complaining about the conditions or not having eaten in 2-4days. He runs his own cameras right? Though on the other hand, he gets supplied with all kinds of tools and snacks. Just to name a few: The desert one, he had range rover to drive out into the desert until it ran out of gas. He was supplied with 10gallons of water and had all kinds of tools from the truck. What did Bear do when he was in the desert? He stayed moving, pee’d on his shirt and put it over his head to keep him cool. Caught a snake, skinned it, and then ate it. Pee’d  into the snake skin to use as a water bottle for later all while walking miles a day to safety. Les in the desert could not even start a fire without using gasoline from the range rover. It’s the desert how cant you start a fire with everything dry? He also did the same thing in Alaska with the snowmobile. And in the Washington one, he tried to use the RIFLE he was provided to waste several rounds in a failed attempt to start a fire. God forbid me mention him using all his FLAIRS to start a fire on the island episode. I literally can keep going on because in that episode, he is equipped with a salvage boat, rusted fishing hooks, a tank of gasoline (not surprising for his fire starting skills), an entire scuba suit with tank that could have used to go spear fishing. Instead he just sat in the boat for five days eating coconut and some small grubs. Not to mention that was basically his most “successful” episode. Then there is the plane wreck one where he just sits in the wreckage complaining and starving until he eventually calls in to be rescued after 4days. Then there is the Jungle one where like always stays in place, starves and complains about nor the situation or the effects the condensation has on his cameras. Anyway, I can go on and on about Les. Though how I see it is he make almost no effort to be found or survive for more than a week. He does not move, nor finds sufficient meals, and just complains. He is “Endurance Man” not “Survivor Man”. Give any of us here a one day lesson on how to use and maintain a camera in those situations. I think 95% of us would do a better job at surviving then Les. Bear on the hand is crazy and a survivor to the fullest and I know I cant or have the will to do 95% of the things he does. All in all, I watch both shows as it is very entertaining (Bear being >), but as far as a comparison between Man vs Wild vs Endurance Man, Bear is better than Les hands down. And even if I was an octopus having 8 hands (tentacles) down would be an understatement.



This is what Ive always been taught to do.  Someone knows where you are at.  Sit tight and wait it out, using anything you have to make it through.  Much safer than what Bear "teaches"


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 28, 2009)

bubbafowler said:


> This is what Ive always been taught to do.  Someone knows where you are at.  Sit tight and wait it out, using anything you have to make it through.  Much safer than what Bear "teaches"



That is very sound advice. Somebody is gonna wind up hurt, or worse, by folllowin` some of the stunts that bear pulls. Under no circumstances, would I team up with him in a critical situation.


----------



## redlevel (Aug 29, 2009)

That was funny.  If you were impressed by that, you should have seen my Daddy loading 400lb hogs in a pickup in the make-shift pens and loading facilities we had in the 50s and 60s.  On many occasions I have gone into a pen with 40 or 50 pigs that size milling around and caught one to cook and toted him out of the pen alive.  

I realize, of course, that I can't pee as far as a _real_ hog dogger, though.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 29, 2009)

redlevel said:


> That was funny.  If you were impressed by that, you should have seen my Daddy loading 400lb hogs in a pickup in the make-shift pens and loading facilities we had in the 50s and 60s.  On many occasions I have gone into a pen with 40 or 50 pigs that size milling around and caught one to cook and toted him out of the pen alive.
> 
> I realize, of course, that I can't pee as far as a _real_ hog dogger, though.




You got a way with words
Your new sig line is backwards
"It is rumored that first cousins marry in Taylor County,but there is living proof that brothers marry sisters in Sylvester."


----------



## nx95240 (Oct 5, 2009)

i know it is a old thread but he is on again now..


----------



## Bowana (Oct 6, 2009)

Dang! Pee in a snake skin and use as a water bottle! I ain't never been that thirsty!!!


----------



## simpleman30 (Oct 6, 2009)

did anyone notice that one part of that clip where the hog came about 2 inches from biting ol' Bear right square in the nuts?!?!  what a dummy!


----------



## dukedog1 (Nov 11, 2009)

bear teaches things that could really get you hurt. While it is somewhat entertaing, it is just not practical.  Let's face facts. There are few places in alabama and ga that you can go with so much land that you can't walk for a hr or so and come across a road. It would have been really interesting if he would have walked up on some good ol boys marijuana field or moonshine still. I love how he rolled in the mud then kept zig zaging through the controlled forest burn. Dumb @$$! just cross it one time at a spot with no flames and keep going. I know there are a few exceptions but if you are lost the first thing you should do is not try to walk out. Most time you only make things worse. Set up camp and start a signal fire.  Ga forestry rangers will come see what is going on. As far as him jumping on that pig. what a dumb @$$. Get cut or bit and then you have potential for a big infection. I believe a 3ft piece of oak tree would have served for a good club. When pig got close it would be batter up. One good swing between the eyes would drop him in his tracks. I've killed many hogs in our traps like that. Doesn't leave any blood in the trap to have to clean. just dragem out and cut the throat.


----------



## ringtail chaser (Nov 11, 2009)

pretty cool people think that he is so brave for that look at all of us that does it for fun


----------

